# bootsplash

## koma

l'ebuild di bootsplash (l'ultima versione) non funziona vi prego di comunicarlo a ki di overe...

in qnt:

```

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/bootsplash-0.6-r1 failed.

!!! Function pkg_config, Line 108, Exitcode 1

!!! (no error message)

```

pkg_config nn esiste e l'ebuild da qnt ho visto ne è pieno esiste invece pkg-config... Fate VobiS  :Wink: 

----------

## riquito

Confermo, anche a me non funziona :/

Kernel 2.4.21.. l'errore suppongo che sia nel processo di patch che viene eseguito alla riga 108..

----------

## cerri

ORRORE!   :Shocked: 

Hanno incluso il patch del kernel direttamente nell'ebuild... che fallisce per una stupidata!!!!!!!!!

Se qualcuno mi puo' postare il Config.rej faccio il diff corretto.

----------

## fatez

Preso da curiosità ho emergiato senza nessun problema:

Gentoo root # emerge -s bootsplash

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : bootsplash ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  media-gfx/bootsplash

      Latest version available: 0.6-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.6-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 230 kB

      Homepage:    http://linux.tkdack.com

      Description: Graphical backgrounds for frame buffer consoles

Ora, ho seguito anche questa guida : http://www.gentoo.it/tips/FramebufferAndBoot.html

Ma quando avvio non mi compare nulla di tutto ciò, fa il classico boot del kernel, carica tranquillamente e mi fa partire il gdm.

Questo è il mio grub.conf :

Gentoo root # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

timeout 30

  splashimage=(hd0,3)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

  title Gentoo - gentoo-r5-2

  root (hd0,3)

  kernel /bzImage vga=792 video=vesa root=/dev/hda5 ro hdc=ide-scsi

  title Gentoo  (+fb +splash)

  root (hd0,3)

  kernel /bootsplash vga=792 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A root=/dev/hda5 ro hdc=ide-scsi initrd /initrd-1024x768

  title Windows XP 

  rootnoverify (hd0,0)

  makeactive

  chainloader +1

Purtroppo devo chiedervi anche in questo caso: Idee ?

grazie siete troppo mitici!

PS: uso questo kernel : gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r5.

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## cerri

Sei sicuro che nel kernel hai abilitato solo vesa come framebuffer?

Puoi postare le prime righe di boot?

E cmq ti ha emergiato senza problemi perche' utilizzi il 2.4.20, mentre da' rogne con il 2.4.21.

----------

## Mirfak

 *fatez wrote:*   

> 
> 
>   title Windows XP 
> 
>   rootnoverify (hd0,0)
> ...

 

mmm questo potrebbe essere un problema??? ;D

comunque se ti consola ho provato anche io col tuo stesso kernel ma non mi caga di striscio come a te ç_ç

----------

## fatez

Ciao, eccomi ora descrivo cosa ho fatto io e pasto anche il dmesg:

1) Ho controllato di avere "aalib directfb fbcon svga" nel make.conf ( e vi erano )

2) emerge bootsplash

3) già che ero in vena ho emergiato emerge gentoo-artwork

4) Questo non lo ho fatto "ebuild /var/db/pkg/media-gfx/bootsplash-0.6/bootsplash-0.6.ebuild config" xchè uso gentoo-sources che ha già l'opzione bootsplash

5) Sulla guda davano questo comando :" /sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg > /boot/initrd-1280x1024" ma non avendo io un lcd che supporta quella risoluzione e dopo aver controllato in "/etc/bootsplash/default/config/" ho dato questo comando :

"/sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg > /boot/initrd-1024x768"

6) ho modificato il grub con diversi settaggi

7) e infine ho dato "rc-update add bootsplash default"

Ora pasto il dmesg, sarà un poco lungo e mi scuso  :Smile:  :

Gentoo linux # dmesg 

Linux version 2.4.20-gentoo-r5 (root@Gentoo.unzpower.org) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r1, propolice)) #2 Tue Jun 24 18:20:47 CEST 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000005fffc000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000005fffc000 - 000000005ffff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000005ffff000 - 0000000060000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

639MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 393212

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 225280 pages.

zone(2): 163836 pages.

Kernel command line: vga=792 video=vesa root=/dev/hda5 ro hdc=ide-scsi

ide_setup: hdc=ide-scsi

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1666.849 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 3322.67 BogoMIPS

Memory: 1542936k/1572848k available (2460k kernel code, 25300k reserved, -3076k data, 328k init, 655344k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2000+ stepping 02

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1666.3279 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 266.3324 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 1333324, slice: 666662

CPU0<T0:1333312,T1:666640,D:10,S:666662,C:1333324>

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf1720, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/3177] at 00:11.0

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:07.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 00:08.0

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:0d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 01:00.0

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x0b (Driver version 1.16)

Starting kswapd

allocated 32 pages and 32 bhs reserved for the highmem bounces

VFS: Diskquotas version dquot_6.4.0 initialized

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.4a [Flags: R/W].

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe8000000, mapped to 0xf8800000, size 3072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:e350

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

vga16fb: initializing

vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000

fb1: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ttyS02 at 0x03e8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

PCI: Enabling device 00:0f.1 (0004 -> 0005)

gameport0: Emu10k1 Gameport at 0xa800 size 8 speed 1242 kHz

input0: Microsoft SideWinder GamePad on gameport0.0 [3-bit id 75 data 5]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10e

amd76x_pm: Version 20020730

amd76x_pm: Could not find northbridge

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 89

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 00:11.1. Please try using pci=biosirq.

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x9400-0x9407, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x9408-0x940f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: MAXTOR 6L080J4, ATA DISK drive

hdb: IC35L040AVER07-0, ATA DISK drive

hdc: YAMAHA CRW-F1E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: Pioneer DVD-ROM ATAPIModel DVD-115 0108, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide2: ports already in use, skipping probe

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

blk: queue c0160bc4, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hda: 156355584 sectors (80054 MB) w/1819KiB Cache, CHS=9732/255/63, UDMA(133)

blk: queue c0160d04, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdb: 80418240 sectors (41174 MB) w/1916KiB Cache, CHS=5005/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdd: ATAPI DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 > p3 p4

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

PCI: Enabling device 00:0d.0 (0014 -> 0017)

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:0d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 01:00.0

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

00:0d.0: 3Com PCI 3c905B Cyclone 100baseTx at 0xb400. Vers LK1.1.16

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 1430M

agpgart: Detected Via Apollo Pro KT400 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

Promise Fasttrak(tm) Softwareraid driver 0.03beta: No raid array found

Highpoint HPT370 Softwareraid driver for linux version 0.01

No raid array found

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: YAMAHA    Model: CRW-F1E           Rev: 1.0d

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 10x/44x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr0: mmc-3 profile capable, current profile: 0h

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 00:10.3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.0, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.1, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.2, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.3, have irq 9, want irq 3

hcd.c: ehci-hcd @ 00:10.3, VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

hcd.c: irq 9, pci mem f8b2b000

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hcd/ehci-hcd.c: USB 2.0 support enabled, EHCI rev 1. 0

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 6 ports detected

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 00:10.0

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.0, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.1, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.2, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.3, have irq 9, want irq 3

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xa400, IRQ 9

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 00:10.1

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.0, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.1, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.2, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.3, have irq 9, want irq 3

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xa000, IRQ 9

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 00:10.2

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.0, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.1, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.2, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.3, have irq 9, want irq 3

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0x9800, IRQ 9

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

usb.c: registered new driver audio

audio.c: v1.0.0:USB Audio Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

I2O Core - (C) Copyright 1999 Red Hat Software

I2O: Event thread created as pid 10

Linux I2O PCI support (c) 1999 Red Hat Software.

i2o: Checking for PCI I2O controllers...

I2O configuration manager v 0.04.

  (C) Copyright 1999 Red Hat Software

I2O LAN OSM (C) 1999 University of Helsinki.

md: linear personality registered as nr 1

md: raid0 personality registered as nr 2

md: multipath personality registered as nr 7

md: md driver 0.90.0 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

LVM version 1.0.5+(22/07/2002)

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP

IP: routing cache hash table of 16384 buckets, 128Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (8192 buckets, 65536 max) - 320 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

IrCOMM protocol (Dag Brattli)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 328k freed

Adding Swap: 1044184k swap-space (priority -1)

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

hub.c: new USB device 00:10.0-1, assigned address 2

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,5), internal journal

input1: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb2:2.0

hub.c: new USB device 00:10.0-2, assigned address 3

pwc Philips PCA645/646 + PCVC675/680/690 + PCVC730/740/750 webcam module version 8.10.1 loaded.

pwc Also supports the Askey VC010, various Logitech Quickcams, Samsung MPC-C10 and MPC-C30,

pwc the Creative WebCam 5, SOTEC Afina Eye and Visionite VCS-UC300 and VCS-UM100.

pwc Default framerate set to 30.

pwc Default image size set to sif [320x240].

pwc Enabling power save on open/close.

usb.c: registered new driver Philips webcam

usbaudio: device 3 audiocontrol interface 1 has 1 input and 0 output AudioStreaming interfaces

usbaudio: valid input sample rate 44100

usbaudio: device 3 interface 2 altsetting 1: format 0x00000010 sratelo 44100 sratehi 44100 attributes 0x00

usbaudio: valid input sample rate 22050

usbaudio: device 3 interface 2 altsetting 2: format 0x00000010 sratelo 22050 sratehi 22050 attributes 0x00

usbaudio: valid input sample rate 11025

usbaudio: device 3 interface 2 altsetting 3: format 0x00000010 sratelo 11025 sratehi 11025 attributes 0x00

usbaudio: valid input sample rate 8000

usbaudio: device 3 interface 2 altsetting 4: format 0x00000010 sratelo 8000 sratehi 8000 attributes 0x00

usbaudio: registered dsp 14,3

usbaudio: constructing mixer for Terminal 3 type 0x0101

usbaudio: warning: found 1 of 0 logical channels.

usbaudio: assuming the channel found is the master channel (got a Philips camera?). Should be fine.

usbaudio: registered mixer 14,0

usb_audio_parsecontrol: usb_audio_state at f79698c0

pwc Philips PCVC720K/40 (ToUCam XS) USB webcam detected.

pwc Registered as /dev/video0.

i2c-core.o: i2c core module version 2.7.0 (20021208)

i2c-viapro.o version 2.7.0 (20021208)

i2c-viapro.o: Found Via VT8233A/8235 device

i2c-viapro.o: Via Pro SMBus detected and initialized

i2c-proc.o version 2.7.0 (20021208)

w83781d.o version 2.7.0 (20021208)

smbus-arp.o version 2.7.0 (20021208)

smbus-arp.o: No/Bad UDID response -1 on adapter 0x40002

usb.c: registered new driver usblp

printer.c: v0.11: USB Printer Device Class driver

smbfs: Unrecognized mount option noexec

smbfs: Unrecognized mount option noexec

smbfs: Unrecognized mount option noexec

blk: queue c0160bc4, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

blk: queue c0160d04, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4363  Sat Apr 19 17:46:46 PDT 2003

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

sr0: mmc-3 profile: 0h

sr0: mmc-3 profile: 0h

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

sr0: mmc-3 profile: Ah

sr0: mmc-3 profile: Ah

Azz è vagamente un post ipper lungo....

Cmq già che ho pastato il mio dmesg, sapete mica dirmi per quale motivo mi da :

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 00:10.2

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.0, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.1, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.2, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.3, have irq 9, want irq 3

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0x9800, IRQ 9

Grazie mille ragazzi

 :Confused: 

----------

## fatez

gugugugu

sono riuscito a farlo andare   :Very Happy: 

ho cambiato 2 cose :

1) ho tolto il supporto dal kernel per "VGA 16-color graphics console"

2) ho settato in questo modo il mi grub:

  title Gentoo  (+fb +splash)   

  root (hd0,3)                  

  kernel /bootsplash root=/dev/hda5 ro hdc=ide-scsi  video=mtrr,vesa:1024x768 vga=0x317 splash=silent

  initrd=/initrd-1024x768       

Ora funziona! ed è carina come cosa  :Smile: 

Cmq vi chiedo se sapete aiutarmi per quegli errori stani di IRQ 

ciao ciao

----------

## cerri

Per IRQ fai

```
# lspci -v
```

Per bootsplash non ho fatto in tempo a rispondere, hai risolto da solo.

Se vuoi puoi anche togliere splash=silent se preferisci vedere il booting.

----------

## fatez

Gentoo root # lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400 AGP] Host Bridge

        Subsystem: Asustek Computer, Inc. A7V8X motherboard

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 0

        Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 2.0

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 PCI Bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: e6000000-e75fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e7700000-efffffff

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 46) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller

        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

        Memory at e5800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=2K]

        I/O ports at d800 [disabled] [size=128]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

00:08.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20376 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Asustek Computer, Inc. A7V8X motherboard

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 96, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at d400 [size=64]

        I/O ports at d000 [size=16]

        I/O ports at b800 [size=128]

        Memory at e5000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Memory at e4800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Asustek Computer, Inc. A7V8X motherboard

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 32

        Memory at e4000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8K]

        Expansion ROM at e76f0000 [disabled] [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone] (rev 30)

        Subsystem: 3Com Corporation 3C905B Fast Etherlink XL 10/100

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at b400 [size=128]

        Memory at e3800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

00:0f.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Creative Labs SB0090 Audigy Player

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

        I/O ports at b000 [disabled] [size=32]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

00:0f.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy MIDI/Game port (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Creative Labs SB Audigy MIDI/Game Port

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

        I/O ports at a800 [size=8]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

00:0f.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

        Memory at e3000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=2K]

        Memory at e2800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Asustek Computer, Inc. A7V8X motherboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 9

        I/O ports at a400 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Asustek Computer, Inc. A7V8X motherboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 9

        I/O ports at a000 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Asustek Computer, Inc. A7V8X motherboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 9

        I/O ports at 9800 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Asustek Computer, Inc. A7V8X motherboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 9

        Memory at e2000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

        Subsystem: Asustek Computer, Inc. A7V8X motherboard

        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: Asustek Computer, Inc. A7V8X motherboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

        I/O ports at 9400 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4600] (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: Asustek Computer, Inc.: Unknown device 801f

        Flags: bus master, VGA palette snoop, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 11

        Memory at e6000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Memory at e7800000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=512K]

        Expansion ROM at e77e0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [44] AGP version 2.0

----------

## cerri

Non dovrebbe essere nulla di grave, ma il tuo controller USB vorrebbe avere l'irq 3 mentre gli viene assegnato il 9.

Controlla se nel bios hai settato qc di strano, tipo OS PNP [no] o qc del genere.

In sostanza, la tabella di assegnazione degli irq e' un po' "forzata".

----------

## Benve

Io seguendo la documentazione su www.gentoo.it sono riuscito ad abilitare tutto, ma con il framerate a 60 Hz è scomodo. Qualcuno mi sa dire come si imposta con una geforce2? Grazie

----------

## fatez

hmm da questo link http://www.gentoo.it/tips/FramebufferAndBoot.html

è riportato :

title=Gentoo GNU/Linux 1.4 (+fb +splash)

	root=(hd0,0)

	kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesa:1280x1024@60 vga=0x31A

	initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024

prova con il @quellochevuoi

----------

## shev

 *fatez wrote:*   

> hmm da questo link http://www.gentoo.it/tips/FramebufferAndBoot.html

 

Questo documento deve essere aggiornato, la versione originale è stata modificato in alcuni punti (conto di sistemare la traduzione appena ho un momento libero).

Da quanto mi ricordo il framebuffer con vesa non può variare il refresh, che rimane fisso a 60; infatti se guardi la versione aggiornata del documento tale impostazione è stata eliminata. Solo con il driver specifico per la propria scheda video è possbile aumentare il refresh, ma così facendo non credo funzioni più il bootsplash.

Io infatti ho rinunciato al bootsplash (lo tengo come opzione da attivare quando devo fare il figo con qualcuno   :Cool:   ).

----------

## Benve

purtroppo non funziona... sia con 75 che con 85, ilframerate rimane sempre a 60  :Sad: 

----------

## doom.it

ok, ho un problema.... 

ho seguito le guide, e vengo subito al sodo credo che il mio problema sia fondamentalmente uno solo: non trovo nel mio kernel l'opzione "Use splash screen instead of boot logo", intendo non lo vedo nel menu di make menuconfig.... il FB funziona da sempre correttamente, uso kernel gentoo-2.4.20-r5 l'ho patchato come indicava la guida...forse non lo dovevo fare? non credo che possa aver fatto tanto male... mah ditemi voi cosa pensate ci sia di sbagliato...

----------

## cerri

Se non trovi l'opzione significa che il patching non e' andato a buon fine... 

Fai:

```
$ grep -i CONFIG_FBCON_SPLASHSCREEN /usr/src/linux/.config
```

e posta il risultato.

----------

## doom.it

si hai ragione, ho capito che ha fatto qualche puttanata patchando, e ho capito anche che non serviva patchare il mio kernel, quindi ho rimesso il kernel senza patch aggiuntive (empre il gentoo 2.4.20-r5) e ora funziona  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Voglio installare bootsplash e ho seguito la  giuda che ho trovato su gentoo.it. Il problema e' che quando riavvio non vedo nessuna immagine. Il dmesg mi da il seguente problema:

```
vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xd8800000, size 65536k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x16, linelength=2560, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:c200

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Looking for splash picture... no good signature found.

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device
```

grub.conf: 

```
title=Powered By Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-fb-splash root=/dev/hda7 hdc=ide-scsi video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024
```

Il kernel che uso e' il linux-2.4.20-xfs-r2.  Qualcuno sa aiutarmi?? Grazie

----------

## cerri

Sei sicuro che l'immagine sia a 64k colori?

Se no prova vga=0x31B

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho provato tutti i vga mode per la risuluzione 1280x1024 ma mi funziona solo con vga=0x31B e vga=0x307. Con quest'ultimo l'errore 

```
Looking for splash picture... no good signature found.
```

sparisce e il dmesg mi da

```
vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xd8800000, size 65536k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x8, linelength=1280, pages=2

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:c200

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer devic
```

ma di immagini non se ne vedono.

----------

## cerri

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ho provato tutti i vga mode per la risuluzione 1280x1024 ma mi funziona solo con vga=0x31B e vga=0x307.

 

Quindi ora funziona? 

Se no, qual'e' l'immagine che carichi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Quindi ora funziona?

 

No funziona solo il fb ma non il bootsplash

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Se no, qual'e' l'immagine che carichi?

 

Uso quella di default che si trova in /etc/bootsplash/gentoo/images/bootsplash-1280x1024.jpg

----------

## shev

Sicuro di aver seguito i passi della guida con attenzione? Avevi montato /boot mentre installavi/configuravi? Hai attivato staticamente nel kernel tutte le opzioni che sono richieste? 

Che versione del kernel usi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si ho montato sia la /boot ed ho attivato tutte le opzioni del kernel. Il kernel e' linux-2.4.20-xfs-r2.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

A casa il bootsplash funziona. Penso che il problema sia nel kernel-xfs ma non sono sicuro.

----------

## Burzum

Scusate ragazzi anche io ho un problema con bootsplash  e ve lo porgo.

seguo la guida che c'è qui su gentoo.it e patcho il kernel con ebuild come da indicazione e questo avviene con successo, quando vado compilare il kernel abilitando il bootsplash at boot e le altre opzioni come da guida mi ritrovo questo errore (proprio in creazione del bzImage):

console.c:3212: redefinition of `con_remap_def_color'

console.c:3124: `con_remap_def_color' previously defined here

console.c:3237: redefinition of `con_remap_def_color'

console.c:3212: `con_remap_def_color' previously defined here

console.c:3262: redefinition of `con_remap_def_color'

console.c:3237: `con_remap_def_color' previously defined here

make[3]: *** [console.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r5/drivers/char'

make[2]: *** [first_rule] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r5/drivers/char'

make[1]: *** [_subdir_char] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r5/drivers'

make: *** [_dir_drivers] Error 2

l'errore si pone solo attivando il bootsplash at boot perchè senza la compilazione va a buon fine! 

Mi sapreste dare una mano, grazie mille   :Smile: 

----------

## Burzum

Mi sono dimenticato il kernel, eccolo quà:

2.4.20-gentoo-r5

Grazie ancora

----------

## shev

 *Burzum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.4.20-gentoo-r5
> 
> 

 

Con questo intendi che usi i gentoo-sources? Se si non mi pare che fossero da patchare, contengono già la patch in questione, quindi tu ripatchandolo potresti averlo incasinato. Prova senza.

----------

## morellik

Mi sa che il ragazzo ha ragione. Ho dato un'occhiata al kernel

2.4.20-gentoo-r5 ed in effetti non ha la sezione Frame Buffer sotto i 

Console Drivers.

Io uso con molto profitto il kernel gaming-sources gia' patchato e va 

che e' una meraviglia.   :Very Happy: 

Prova questo.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## shev

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Mi sa che il ragazzo ha ragione. Ho dato un'occhiata al kernel
> 
> 2.4.20-gentoo-r5 ed in effetti non ha la sezione FrameBuffer sotto i 
> 
> Console Drivers.

 

Allora perchè nella guida dice:

The up to date versions of the following kernels already have the patch so do not patch any of these again! Doing so will mean scrapping your kernel tree and starting again with a fresh one. If your kernel doesn't have the patch post a bug requesting that it be added.

    * gentoo-sources

    * gaming-sources

    * xfs-sources

    * pfeiffer-sources

    * gs-sources

?

Credo che i gentoo-source abbiano già la patch installata, oppure l'autore era ubriaco!  :Smile: 

(uso anch'io i gaming, quindi non posso verificare personalmente)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho gia' seguito la giuda per installare il bootsplash con il kernel 2.4.20-gentoo-r5 e e' andato tutto bene.

----------

## morellik

 :Shocked:  Mi saro'  fumato il cervello. Ma vi giuro che ho una macchina con

il kernel 2.4.20-gentoo-r5 e non c'e' traccia dei Frame Buffer.

Vorrei sapere che razza di kernel ho scaricato   :Confused: 

Mah  :Exclamation: 

...sono alquanto imabarazzato...  :Shocked: 

morellik

----------

## cerri

Hai abilitato

```
[*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers
```

?????

----------

## Burzum

nono io ho quel kernel li e vi assicuro che non c'è traccia della sezione bootsplash  :Smile: 

provo il consiglio di cerri altrimenti cambio kernel

grazie mille

----------

## Burzum

ho controllato ora ed è attivato dunque il problema è solo di bootsplash, provo con il kernel gaming  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *Burzum wrote:*   

> ho controllato ora ed è attivato dunque il problema è solo di bootsplash, provo con il kernel gaming 

 

Adesso mi incuriosite, domani scrico i gentoo-sources e verifico di persone... così massimo correggo la guida (almeno la traduzione).

----------

## Burzum

Ho appena scaricato il gaming e compilando con bootsplash e non ricevo errori  :Smile: 

----------

## Burzum

altro problemino  :Smile: 

lil bootsplash va senza problemi solo che sostituendo l'immagine di default con un'altra mi ritrovo al boot un messaggio del tipo: unable decompressing image

l'immagine deve avere una compressione particolare? la mia è in 1024 come richiede e con fbi o gimp la vedo senza problemi.. cosa potrei fare?

grazie in anticipo

BLACK METAL IST KRIEG

----------

## doom.it

Cosa mi dite circa il kern 2.6 ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4) Will the bootsplash patch be included officially in future kernel versions?
> 
> We would like to see that happen. But before that can happen, some things have to be cleaned up. The framebuffer interface of kernel 2.5/2.6 is completely different from 2.4, which means that large parts of the bootsplash have to be rewritten. Implementing other bit depths than 16bit, and other picture loaders than the jpg one are things that come to the mind. Also the userspace utility needs nicer config files. There is currently no code that works with 2.5.
> ...

 

Il sito di bootsplash dice questo, siete a conoscenza di qualche metodo per farlo andare comunque su un kern 2.5/2.6 ? 

ciao

DooM

----------

## paolo

 *Burzum wrote:*   

> altro problemino 
> 
> lil bootsplash va senza problemi solo che sostituendo l'immagine di default con un'altra mi ritrovo al boot un messaggio del tipo: unable decompressing image
> 
> l'immagine deve avere una compressione particolare? la mia è in 1024 come richiede e con fbi o gimp la vedo senza problemi.. cosa potrei fare?
> ...

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=65520&highlight=progressive

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Hai abilitato
> 
> ```
> [*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers
> ```
> ...

 

Confermo anch'io che nei gentoo-sources la patch c'è, e oltre a quello è necessario abilitare nel kernel:

```
initial ram disk (initrd) support
```

 in block devices.

Ciao

----------

## cagnaluia

...hermm.. riapro

---------------------------------

 * Your kernel in /usr/src/linux has not been patched with a compatible version

 * of fbsplash. Please download the latest patch from http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/

 * and patch your kernel.

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/splashutils-0.9.1 failed.

!!! Function src_unpack, Line 49, Exitcode 0

!!! Fbsplash not found

---------------------------------

herm... come si fa? 

Ho il kernel 2.6.10

development-sources

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Devi applicare la patch o mettere il gentoo-dev-sources

----------

## cagnaluia

tu, cosa preferiresti fare?

intato scarico i gentoo-dev-sources..

li ho emersi... ora ricompilo il kernel? nuovo

----------

## PboY

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

credo ti possa essere d'aiuto ...

----------

## cagnaluia

 *PboY wrote:*   

> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash
> 
> credo ti possa essere d'aiuto ...

 

è perfetto GRAZIE

----------

## cagnaluia

nisba... sbaglio qualcosa...

------------------

* It appears that your kernel has not been configured. Please run at least

 * `make prepare` before merging splashutils.

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/splashutils-0.9.1 failed.

!!! Function src_unpack, Line 61, Exitcode 0

!!! Kernel not configured

------------------

1. ho emerso "gentoo-dev-sources"

2. seguendo la guida... ho cambiato il link su /usr/src/linux.. con il nuovo source..

3. ho riemerso "splashutils"... ma mi dà quell'errore..

Secondo me.. devo patchare il kernel.. tra il punto 1 e il punto 2... ma nn sono come/cosa...

----------

## Onip

forse devi anche compilarlo e "usarlo" il gentoo-dev-sources

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Onip wrote:*   

> forse devi anche compilarlo e "usarlo" il gentoo-dev-sources

 

Oltre a questo devi attivare l'opzione

----------

## cagnaluia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Onip wrote:*   forse devi anche compilarlo e "usarlo" il gentoo-dev-sources 
> 
> Oltre a questo devi attivare l'opzione

 

scusate. ma... lo userò pacchato sto benedetto kernel...

piano piano... 

allora lo compilo.. ok.. 

quale opzione ?? attivo

----------

## PboY

allora ti spieog il mio metodo un po spartano ...

usando genkernel come dicono nel wiki ho fatto 

```
genkernel --menuconfig --gensplash=emergence all
```

ho abilitato le varie opzioni per il fb come indicano nella sezione

"Configuring / compiling the kernel (manually)"

e quando sono uscito che viene salvato il file di config ho dato un bel ctrl+c

da li ho emerso le splashutils

e poi ho rifatto

```
genkernel --menuconfig --gensplash=emergence all
```

e tutto al riavvio è funzionato.

lo sò che è spartano ma funziona  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DiMar

Ragazzi, ho seguito paro paro l'how-to...

...tutto funziona, tranne un warning che appare in seguito al lilo -v:

```
Boot image: /boot/kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

Mapping RAM disk /boot/initrd-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

Warning: The initial RAM disk is too big to fit between the kernel and

   the 15M-16M memory hole.  It will be loaded in the highest memory as

   though the configuration file specified "large-memory" and it will

   be assumed that the BIOS supports memory moves above 16M.

Added gentoo ? *

Writing boot sector.

/boot/boot.0300 exists - no boot sector backup copy made.

```

Il mio lilo.conf è questo:

```

boot=/dev/hda

prompt

delay=50

default=gentoo

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

label=gentoo

read-only

root=/dev/ram0

append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=4096 real_root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@75 splash=verbose,theme:gentoo"

initrd=/boot/initrd-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

```

Sapete darmi una spiegazione?

Many thanks!  :Smile: 

----------

## AlterX

Di grazia mi spiegate a cosa serve il bootsplash??

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Di grazia mi spiegate a cosa serve il bootsplash??
> 
> 

 

Il bootsplash, o meglio gensplash ora, serve per avere una immagine di sfondo sulle console testuali

----------

## DiMar

Ah, tra l'altro mi è comparsa anche una "U" di fianco all'etichetta Gentoo nella schermata di Lilo....  :Shocked: 

----------

## DiMar

Mi ha appena risposto John Coffmann (creatore di Lilo):

quel warning avvisa che:

(dimensione kernel espanso) + (dimensione initrd)  > 15Mb

e questo poteva dare problemi con vecchi bios. Per evitare che appaia, basta aggiungere l'opzione "large-memory" in lilo.conf!

Magari può essere d'aiuto a qualcuno!

Ciauz

----------

